# Need Advice From The Burl Guys . . .



## Kevin

I scored a small hickory burl and don't want to screw it up in case there's any of "that hickory burl figure" that we all love and dream about. I know there's a little because you can see it on the bottom sides. How should I cut this? 



 



 



 



 


I didn't get them in good order but I have a ton of things going on right now so hoping I can get a few replies from some of you certified burl aficionados before it gets to cold and I have to go back in. I WANT TO SEE WHAT IS INSIDE!!!!


----------



## Schroedc

You should send it to me. I'm sure if I crack it open and there is no figure you won't want to see pictures anyways 

I'm going to follow this to see what the pro's have to say. I've got a few oddball burls I'd like to know the same thing for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Unless you're going to turn it whole(which I would), I'd cut it in half flat side down. That'll give you a good idea for how the figure changes through the burl. Then I'd slab it into whatever dimensions make sense for the project or market you're after. Pen blanks and shorts will come from the odd bits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Unless you're going to turn it whole(which I would), I'd cut it in half flat side down. That'll give you a good idea for how the figure changes through the burl. Then I'd slab it into whatever dimensions make sense for the project or market you're after. Pen blanks and shorts will come from the odd bits.



That's always been my plan of attack too with my limited experience with burl, but I have no idea how it might pan out on a burl like this. Have you ever sawn into a hickory burl? They seem to be a little different from what I've read. I just have no idea with a hick burl because they have little or nothing to do with eye burl from my understanding.


----------



## Cody Killgore

If you send it to me, I will pay shipping and send you pictures of what I do to it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Show all the sides.


----------



## Tclem

DKMD said:


> Unless you're going to turn it whole(which I would), I'd cut it in half flat side down. That'll give you a good idea for how the figure changes through the burl. Then I'd slab it into whatever dimensions make sense for the project or market you're after. Pen blanks and shorts will come from the odd bits.


"Turn it whole" you need to see a doctor. Pen blanks. Pen blanks pen blanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmmm....Arkansas has some decent priced real estate....


----------



## Kevin

Cody Killgore said:


> If you send it to me, I will pay shipping and send you pictures of what I do to it



Make me that knife sooner rather than later and I'll send it you just as it sits, plus some more goodies. Many more, for the right knife.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Make me that knife sooner rather than later and I'll send it you just as it sits, plus some more goodies. Many more, for the right knife.


Ah shoot I'll make you a hairstick

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Hard to decipher the figure from my phone. I might shave the sides first to see what is revealed beneath the surface before I started slicing. .


----------



## Cody Killgore

Kevin said:


> Make me that knife sooner rather than later and I'll send it you just as it sits, plus some more goodies. Many more, for the right knife.



I will get it done as fast as I can.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I would cut it as close to that void as possible! that would leave you a bigger piece which could be used for a bigger variety of projects. Still start with the cut side down on the bed of your saw. After you crack it open you will have a better idea of what it will look like and also what you may want to use it for. Keep us up to date with pix.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Cody Killgore said:


> I will get it done as fast as I can.



Cody I might not be able to wait lol. I dreamed last night that I started cutting it, and it did the Jesus fish and bread thing with me. Everytime I cut it in half the number of pieces kept doubling, but they stayed the same size every time. I might have one of the ultra rare luck o' the Irish burls here . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Cody I might not be able to wait lol. I dreamed last night that I started cutting it, and it did the Jesus fish and bread thing with me. Everytime I cut it in half the number of pieces kept doubling, but they stayed the same size every time. I might have one of the ultra rare luck o' the Irish burls here . . . . .



I feel there is some Irish stuff getting pretty deep around here and it ain't luck-

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I would cut it as close to that void as possible! that would leave you a bigger piece which could be used for a bigger variety of projects. Still start with the cut side down on the bed of your saw. After you crack it open you will have a better idea of what it will look like and also what you may want to use it for. Keep us up to date with pix.



Like this?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 68351


yip except I would try to inch closer to the void than you have the yellow line. Do your best to estimate how deep the void is and try to hit the bottom of the void with the blade as you cut it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

Do what you gotta do Kevin. Just save me a piece or two if it turns out nice.


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> yip except I would try to inch closer to the void than you have the yellow line. Do your best to estimate how deep the void is and try to hit the bottom of the void with the blade as you cut it.



That what I was trying to convey. Okay got it. Will show pics soon as I spend the 30 minutes it takes to put on my wardrobe. The entire wardrobe. Then walk out like Gort. Remember back in the 50s when we narrowly avoided the overthrow of our planet? The reason the aliens dressed the way they did if you remember is because they were from a planet with sane temperatures that were a consistent in the 80s. But they landed on earth, in Texas, during winter. So they had on their survival suits. Some of us learned how to dress properly from them . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I feel there is some Irish stuff getting pretty deep around here and it ain't luck-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I cracked it apart guys. Nothing like the last stuff but it's still got some cool looking wood. Problm is my camera is now telling me "This Card Cannot Be Used". I put the card in my computer and it reads it just fine but now my camera not taking my card. I gotta find anothr card somewhere and I take some pics for y'all.


----------



## Tclem

Use your phone. Oh wait. You are from the 50's.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> my camera is now telling me "This Card Cannot Be Used".


Try formatting it on the camera... and also make sure the little sliding lock on the side didn't accidentally get pushed in to the 'lock' position. It can be read, but not written to in that case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I think it was just too cold in the shop. It worked fine after I brought it in and it warmed up. Must be a southern camera can't take the cold.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> Try formatting it on the camera... and also make sure the little sliding lock on the side didn't accidentally get pushed in to the 'lock' position. It can be read, but not written to in that case.


That little lock thing fell of somewhere, I just wrapped a piece of tape around the card to cover the lock and it works. Must work like a vhs tape, break off the tab = no record, cover the hole with tape = record.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Then where are the pics???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods




----------



## SENC

No pics, must be codswallop.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Then where are the pics???



I would have to get bundled back up and go out to the shop. We just got back from my parents and I just got warmed back up. No pics today.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> No pics today.


Boo! Hiss!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Greg, did you add a 'wuss' button to your new ratings list?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Are u still warming your toes? Really holding out on these pics here...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Are u still warming your toes?



Yes. I'm gonna go out there a little later when it hopefully get up to high 30s.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

As Red Green would say "Im pulling for ya, we're all in this together"

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Red Green is so cool.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Keep your stick on the ice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Duct tape master he is, LOL.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I fell like the little old lady on the old time Wendy's commercials saying "where's the beef" but "WHERE'S THE PIX!"golllly! Stop being a tease man!


----------



## Kevin

Like I said it wasn't thru & thru hick burl like we like, but the darker stuff looks better in person. Not bad really for a mini-burl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not bad at all Kev, pretty dang cool actually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Like I said it wasn't thru & thru hick burl like we like, but the darker stuff looks better in person. Not bad really for a mini-burl.
> 
> View attachment 68847


That bookmatching set would make an awesome box top!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I the larger pieces 1.5" thick so there's a lot of wood there for smaller projects.


----------



## manbuckwal

Not bad at all Kevin ! Look forward to seeing what u make .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

